# Problème liens dans application Mail



## nemo62 (28 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis 2 jours les liens de mes courriels dans l'application Mail ne fonctionnent plus. 

Habituellement quand je clique sur un lien internet d'un message, Safari se lance et la page en rapport s'ouvre toute seule. Actuellement j'obtiens ce message : "Erreur Aucune application adéquate n'a pu être trouvée."

Une idée du problème ?

Cordialement.

PS : Mac OS X 10.8.2 + Mail 6.2 + Safari 6.0.2


----------



## nemo62 (3 Mars 2013)

Personne ?!?


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Mars 2013)

fais ne réparartion des autorisations de fichier via l'utilitaire de disque


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mars 2013)

Si la proposition de lepetitpiero ne suffit pas, essaie de reconstruire les services de lancement avec Onyx (onglet Maintenance / Reconstruire).


----------



## nemo62 (3 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de réparer les autorisations de fichiers, et cela n'a pas marché... mais j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème !!!

J'avais lancé peu de temps avant mon problème Chrome au lieu de Safari car un site ne fonctionnait pas sous Safari. Chrome a alors été pris comme navigateur par défaut (pourquoi ?!?), et les liens de Mail n'ont alors plus fonctionnaient (pourquoi ?!? incompatibilité avec Chrome ?!?).

En tout cas j'ai remis Safari en navigateur par défaut, et tout fonctionne à nouveau comme avant.

Merci pour vos propositions.

Cordialement.


----------

